# HH 35 Eye of Terra is available



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/eye-of-terra-ebook.html

Contains:
*The Wolf of Ash and Fire* by Graham McNeill
* Aurelian*, *The Long Night* and *Massacre* by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
* Brotherhood of the Moon* by Chris Wraight
* Inheritor* and *Master of the First* by Gav Thorpe
* Vorax* by Matthew Farrer
* Ironfire* by Rob Sanders
* Red-Marked* and *Stratagem* by Nick Kyme
* Sins of the Father* and *The Herald of Sanguinius* by Andy Smillie
* The Eagle's Talon* by John French
* Iron Corpses* by David Annandale
* The Final Compliance of Sixty-Three Fourteen* by Guy Haley


Have nearly all of these stories myself, so Ill pass this one.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd buy just for Aurelian but I haven't read or listen to any of those stories. So this is just gold for me.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, a lot of people are going to moan about this because none of it is new as such. But with quite a few of these being Audios or limited editions anyway, it's not so bad. I despise audios so haven't read quite a few of these, so I'm pretty happy to get them all in prose and also for the shorts I only have as ebooks, it's nice to have them on paper.

So yeah, nothing new, but we're getting plenty of new ones over the next few months anyway.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Might get it in case I haven't read some of them, and even if I have it could have been a long time ago


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/eye-of-terra-ebook.html
> 
> Contains:
> *The Wolf of Ash and Fire* by Graham McNeill - _Read it._
> ...


Will definitely be getting Eye of Terra, both for series completion and because I actually have read few of these.



Angel of Blood said:


> Aye, a lot of people are going to moan about this because none of it is new as such. But with quite a few of these being Audios or limited editions anyway, it's not so bad. I despise audios so haven't read quite a few of these, so I'm pretty happy to get them all in prose and also for the shorts I only have as ebooks, it's nice to have them on paper.
> 
> So yeah, nothing new, but we're getting plenty of new ones over the next few months anyway.


Agreed. I totally endorse these anthologies because of the above, i'm not prepared to pay for individual short stories or MP3s (I don't pay for data), and I hate the idea of missing out on parts of the Heresy. So anthologies like War Without End and Eye of Terra get a big thumbs up from me because it means I can get all of the extra stuff in proper novel form.

Plus, not so much with the last two, but the presence of Brotherhood of the Storm and Aurelian in these tells me that the HH novellas are definitely being released in anthologies through the main series, which is fantastic because I truly do want to read The Seventh Serpent, Cybernetica and the others that I haven't read, and to physically own the few that i've read thanks to the net like Wolf King and Garro: Vow of Faith. So now I know one day they'll be in an anthology and I can read them. Because I refuse to buy any more LE stuff from Black Library unless it's Talon of Horus First Edition quality or higher.


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Horus' armour makes him look fat. I bet he got mad and rage quit the great crusade after the Emperor called him 'tubby horus'.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the anthologies, it's just only republished materials which I have already read, so I will pass on it. Phase 4 (books 31-40) seems to be mostly collections of old e-shorts and audios.


----------

